# Need help making 2 color transfers please



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello Master Tranfer Makers... I am in need of counsel. I have recently begun making transfers... one color ones I have down. WAAAAY easier than I thought they were gonna be. I have made ones with the addition of the transfer powder and also with the Quick Trans Additive, finding that the quick trans works better for me.

I am working my way up to 2 color transfers and I am having trouble... I flash after putting on the first color and when I try to add the second color, I am messing up the first color... it touches the screen when I pull the squeegee for the second color... if I flash a little more, then I worry if I am totally curing the ink and when I get it to the dry to the touch phase, then the durn ink comes off the paper... ugh. 

Help please. I would be questioning the ink, paper, mesh and so on if the one color ones hadn't come out really great! I really need to figure this out as this was a MAJOR reason I got into this screen printing deal in the first place... I have spent enough on transfers in the past year to pay for the entire set up we bought and I would like this thing to start paying for itself.

Any help will be appreciated. Thanks

*should I add that I started with a very simple 2 color design to get my feet wet... the colors do not touch anywhere... trying to make it easy on myself...lol. I have attached a pdf of it... no laughing at my registration marks! I have a tough time with them...so advise on them showing up correctly when I do the corel separation would be welcome as well!


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't understand how the ink is coming off the paper. Especially if it is dry to the touch. Is the ink from the first color sticking to the screen when you print the second color? If so then I would say you need to flash a little longer. If the ink is flashed and has had time to cool down then you should be fine. I still have trouble with multi color transfers and keeping the paper from shrinking too much. Especially when registration is tight. Sometimes I look at vintage transfers on ebay and it blows my mind how they're able to print some of those. I get my paper from acescreensupply. It's really nice and thick and releases more ink than any other paper I've used.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

The ink is totally coming off the paper when I flash it dry to the touch...and then try to add the second color-when it touches the screen of the second c


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

Second color-instead of putting wet in on the screen... Just a sting of dried I'm comes off and sticks to the screen. Ugh. Help!!???


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok so the ink from the first color is sticking to the screen of the second color. Try flashing a little longer. Also try reversing the order your printing the colors in. Some inks are less tacky when flashed. So if now your printing black then green try printing green then black instead. See if that helps. Also make sure the ink has cooled completely before printing the second color.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

chronicdesigns81 said:


> Ok so the ink from the first color is sticking to the screen of the second color. Try flashing a little longer. Also try reversing the order your printing the colors in. Some inks are less tacky when flashed. So if now your printing black then green try printing green then black instead. See if that helps. Also make sure the ink has cooled completely before printing the second color.


Thanks a bunch for your input I will try that today.


----------



## Raucher (Feb 8, 2010)

Are you printing by hand or with machine.


----------



## Raucher (Feb 8, 2010)

I am printing full color transfer just like normal 2, 3 ... up to 7 colors. The problem you are talking about is all about curing. I did have this problem once i change transfer paper. When transfer paper is too sensitive reasons may vary. Prom hardness of squeegee, pressure of squeegee,curing of ink (or better say gelling). Ink must be dried so you can feel slight stickness on your finger. When you print fine lines or raster problem increases.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

OK.. being new to this, I really don't know what to think when people mention squeegee hardness my eyes kinda glaze over... I haven't don't thins enough to know, to be quite honest. I have the squeegees that Ryonet sent me for free. I have bought some of their fancy ergonomic ones, but haven't put them into practice yet. What exact squeegees would you recommend? Thanks in advance


----------

